# homemade surf weight recipe



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

First, goto the store and get a mini muffin pan and some stainless steel filler wire. I got my nonstick pan at Ross for $5.00 and the filler rod at a welding supply store for $5.00 a pound. Using a pair of ViseGrips bend the filler rod into a "n" shape using the width of the ViseGrips as a guide for the space between bends. Take the another filler rod and make a "W" shape with the ViceGrips and use a hammer to get the correct creases in the rod. Fill the muffin mold with lead and insert the "n" shaped piece first, then the "W" shaped piece in the middle of the "n" piece to form an "X". Hold rods at top till lead gets hard then touch up any surface imperfections with a few second touch of the blow torch, then let set for a bit. Drop in water and then your ready to go. This will make one 12oz. surf weight for cheap. Remember, take your time and don't burn yourself and be aware of your surroundings when working with a blow torch. And as always, do this outside.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

*final product*

So easy a caveman could do it...lmao


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

won't copper work just as well and cheaper?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Jesse;
I hope you are planning to use those on a really heavy rod +80#, with the stainless
you are using they might be really hard to retreive. Or you can go out and retreive 'em.
My $.02.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, I use them on 80# rods, a 12ft ugly stick with a 6/0 retrieves them nicely. I'm in the process of making some 8oz. ones now. They can be difficult to retrieve, but I like stainless because it doesn't faigue and stays in place, even with moderate seaweed. Cause when the sun goes down thats it.... I'm not getting in that water to run baits back out.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks nice and with 10 gage or 8 copper it will work fine .but the way it is with the welding rods it will be a ***** to reel in 400 yards . but it will hold in strong pass currents like at slp . nice old school weight .


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

never thought of muffin pans, thanks for the tip


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

some of my old coworkers used to drill holes in a 2x4 and use copper from old wiring, those worked pretty good, the deeper the hole drilled, the heavier the weight.....never thought of the muffin pan idea, but that is a bit heavy for what we were using. Great idea though!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Copper breaks to easy when one bends it alot...old metal clothes hangers are good. Stiff tho but will last longer. My $.02*


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Jesse, great job Bro!..........KF71


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I remember when i was a kid ...i would walk along side any given street in the neighborhood and pick up the lead weights off of cars rims....or stop by a tire shop and you could always find some there....thats what i would make my weights out of


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I have not made any in this style I use the hole in the 2x4 or PVC for larger weights. But I like the redundant leg idea. On the copper V stainless for me the stainless last longer but can be much harder to retrieve.

Scott 

http://www.coast-shark.com/HowTo/LouWeights/


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

We use 12 gauge electrical wire. We also drill holes thru the weight and run the wire thru this way we can change the wire when it gets weak. Also be carefull with the fumes from melting the lead.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have used it all and for the most part copper tubing, heavy copper wire or the 3/32 SS heliarc wire are my most used. Since I can build them in just about any weight I need or with a slightly different bend on the legs I can get a great amount of hold from even a small weight. As mentioned however depending on the bend and the bottom the retrieve can be a pain. 

As for the lead, the fumes are bad but not nearly as dangerous as sweat or water getting into the melting pot. Safety glasses are a minimum and a face shield isn't too much.


----------

